# Oriskany



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Has Dr. Dive been on the Oriskany lately? I was hoping that someone would post some photos and he takes some terrific pictures.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

They were out there Sunday, but I don't think they got any pics...not published anyway. I did hear they had 80-100' visibility, and 40' on the Meeks.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Did they mention oil residue on the wrecks?


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

when i went out today i saw little bit of oil redisure here and there about 10 miles out.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We were out there all day satuday, and he came out in the afternoon with a boat full, some tech divers on board.

If he got pics that day, that was the day. Water was pure blue, and clear. I got some great video footage on all 3 dives there shooting fish


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott got some beautiful footage of the O yesterday - great stuff!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Even with my camera, all the way down to the flight deck...not a bit of green hue in the raw footage.

In fact, almost over saturated with blue...to where it looks fake


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

they had a one hour special on it a while back.The decks were covered with scallops They had some super equip, stayed down a long time, re breathers i think. the whole hr was underwater on wreck


----------

